# home insurance



## DC12345

Hi. Do you have a view which home insurance is the best for an expat -- AXA, MAAF, or MAIF? 

Also do you also recommend getting the separate "Dépannage / Protection Mobilité and "Défense juridique familiale"? (does " family legal defense " cover your legal (lawyer) fees when someone sues you?)

Merci.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Asking which is "best" is another of those "how long is a piece of string" types of questions. The various insurers have their own take on quite a few types of policies and of the add-ons you may be offered. And just in looking up "défense juridique familiale" online, you find lots of ads (in French) from the various insurers offering varying levels of legal assistance and protection, depending on your needs.

This is what Service Public has to say on the subject: Qu'est-ce que la garantie protection juridique ?


----------



## jweihl

DC12345 said:


> Hi. Do you have a view which home insurance is the best for an expat -- AXA, MAAF, or MAIF?
> 
> Also do you also recommend getting the separate "Dépannage / Protection Mobilité and "Défense juridique familiale"? (does " family legal defense " cover your legal (lawyer) fees when someone sues you?)
> 
> Merci.


To cover our apartment we got quotes from AXA and Allianz. They were quite similar, but Allianz offered slightly more cover for slightly less money, so we went with them.


----------

